# EVO Genetics labs



## TestesUSA (Oct 12, 2019)

My personal history. I got some of this Test C 300mg/ml from a EVO Genetics labs (UGBM) and I have way too many for my treatment, I am willing to part with some of them. No I do not deal personally, I will ship only, from USA. Sterile Gear. I am using some and must say it is strong, I can feel the difference. Again I do not visit this site everyday all day long, so I will be slow to return responses.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Oct 12, 2019)

What a great deal, free gear!!!!!


----------



## bvs (Oct 12, 2019)

What a great deal officer, where do I sign up?


----------



## TestesUSA (Oct 14, 2019)

bvs said:


> What a great deal officer, where do I sign up?



:32 (18):
No officer, good one. Not free either, I paid for so should you. Hahaha
But serious let me know. I will try to send USPS to the location you let me know. Tracking too. First class darn it.


----------



## Seeker (Oct 14, 2019)

Just curious. Obvuously I don't know anything about you, where you're from and your current social situation. You don't know anyone on a local level that you can pass that on to? Friends, aquantences, gym rats in your area. Lot easier than trying push it on an Internet forum.


----------



## TestesUSA (Oct 15, 2019)

Seeker said:


> Just curious. Obvuously I don't know anything about you, where you're from and your current social situation. You don't know anyone on a local level that you can pass that on to? Friends, aquantences, gym rats in your area. Lot easier than trying push it on an Internet forum.



I am new in the area completely. Use to live at a base now I am 3k miles away, and only 6 months here. So I know very few people. I do not want to offer at my gym and I am very scared to offer at somebody else's gym. So a complicated case. But I will do it. Somehow. I may delete this post anyways.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 15, 2019)

kuntboy who the fuk would trust u?


----------



## simplesteve (Oct 15, 2019)

Bro Bundy said:


> kuntboy who the fuk would trust u?




If I am ever a superhero, thats going to be my name... Kuntboy.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Oct 15, 2019)

soreboy already taken?



simplesteve55021 said:


> If I am ever a superhero, thats going to be my name... Kuntboy.


----------



## Straight30weight (Oct 15, 2019)

You could just keep it...


----------



## Raider (Oct 16, 2019)

I’d just start taking it and not stop till I was huuuuuuuuuge!!!!!!!!! Just a thought!!


----------



## llamaProphet (Nov 12, 2019)

Would he have to worry about an expiration date of some sort, or does that only matter once it is pierced?


----------



## kpl008 (Nov 13, 2019)

TestesUSA said:


> My personal history. I got some of this Test C 300mg/ml from a EVO Genetics labs (UGBM) and I have way too many for my treatment, I am willing to part with some of them. No I do not deal personally, I will ship only, from USA. Sterile Gear. I am using some and must say it is strong, I can feel the difference. Again I do not visit this site everyday all day long, so I will be slow to return responses.
> View attachment 8636


I’ll buy some.


----------



## simplesteve (Nov 13, 2019)

kpl008 said:


> I’ll buy some.



I like free money too, will you send me some cash too?


----------



## Raider (Nov 13, 2019)

Weird that this guys very first post is,”I’ll buy some”!! I was gonna put in a huge order, but then I figured I’d just throw it out the window, what’s the difference!!


----------



## BigSwolePump (Nov 14, 2019)

What is up with all of these steroid selling post lately? What the actual fuk?


Like fuking ology here


----------



## Seeker (Nov 14, 2019)

BigSwolePump said:


> What is up with all of these steroid selling post lately? What the actual fuk?
> 
> 
> Like fuking ology here



haha this thread is over a month old. Can't really consider that lately. Lately would be like, last week. Plus OP was giving it away, not selling it. Lol


----------



## simplesteve (Nov 14, 2019)

Seeker said:


> haha this thread is over a month old. Can't really consider that lately. Lately would be like, last week. Plus OP was giving it away, not selling it. Lol



He was selling it, in his second post on the thread he mentions its not free.




TestesUSA said:


> :32 (18):
> No officer, good one. Not free either, I paid for so should you. Hahaha
> But serious let me know. I will try to send USPS to the location you let me know. Tracking too. First class darn it.


----------



## Seeker (Nov 14, 2019)

simplesteve55021 said:


> He was selling it, in his second post on the thread he mentions its not free.



well shit. I didn't read every post. I'll only take it if he's giving it


----------



## simplesteve (Nov 14, 2019)

Seeker said:


> well shit. I didn't read every post. I'll only take it if he's giving it



Agreed, i love free shit.


----------



## ComeBacKid85 (Nov 18, 2019)

They know us new virgin guys wanna jump right in. :32 (8): o the bastards get all the idiots who don’t have any damn patients or hearts I’m guessing. Grew up in the street and seen my fair share of shady shit happen. Stay on your toes boys!!!


----------

